# Rubber Tracked Skid-Steer Loaders?



## FortSteelContra (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anyone know how the rubber track skid-steer loaders handle on ice? Especially the ASV RC-50 or the Bobcat T190. Right now I have a wheeled Bobcat 7753 and in icy conditions I use heavy chains and it manages really well. So with a rubber track machine I worry about how it would handle on ice. Anyone have experience with rubber track skid steer equipment on ice?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

On Ice I bet running that would be some fun. Heres a thought why not put some screws in the tracks, like studded snow tires .


----------



## mike53139 (Jan 23, 2004)

We have a ASV RC 50 for our snow removal operation. I feel that it works great once you get used to driving it on the snow and ice. You are able to climb stairs to sweep them off. We have a broom that goes on the bucket. It also is much quicker then our other Mustangs.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

You realy want to know how they handle on Ice? Well they handle about this good. It slid down the hill .


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

My dad has two rubber tracked machines (T-190 and T-250), five regular Bobcats (S-175, 2 S-250's, S-300, and a A-300) and Bobcat Versahandler V623F. We have found that the track machines are terrible on ice and questionable at best on snow. He now leaves them parked in the winter and uses the S-250, S-300 and A-300 for most of the plowing. He just got the V623F this fall, and it is surprisingly good on snow, even though we have only had about 8 inches of snow this year you wouldn't believe the stacks you can make with this thing!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

One of my excavators has a CAT track-machine and he swears by it. He plows with it during the winter (although I'm not sure if he uses studs or not, I assume that he does not) and does gradework and excavation with it in the summer. He says it was expensive, but he doesn't know how he ever got along without it.

Chris


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I have the Polaris ASL 300 (same as the ASV RC30) It is very good in the snow. I have taken it over some very bad ice floes and it did slide quite a bit (any wheeled machine slippes just as bad). I have not yet gotten it stuck on snow or ice, I have had Bobcats stuck.....

I also have not tried to take it near a retention pond like the picture shows... I dont doubt you could slide down a hill with ice on it, but I would not want the pond at the bottom.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

talk about the pucker factor. Slidding down the hill seeing this pond right in front of you. Luckily he didnt go that far in or he would have been in real trouble.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Ya know what? They should make water skis for these things! That guy would keep em' in business...just kidding, I'm sure Mr. Boss-Man got quite pissed after that one happened. Oh well, could've been worse, he could have went down a cliff. See, I'm looking at the upside! Ok, I'm rambling, and I'm done, it's getting too late..... 

Chris


----------



## r_river7272 (Jul 9, 2004)

The best bet is to get a set of over-the-tire tracks for a wheeled skid. I have one from this company called McLaren. They have this diamond track that gives great traction on really muddy condition. I've yet to test them on snow (it doesn't snow here in socal) but I'm sure it'll work out great.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

why didn't the guy going down the hill turn his bucket straight down and push down. that should have dug in and kept him from sliding more. I guess it might be hard to think of that in the heat of the moment.


----------

